# i need high quality printing!



## JJames (Mar 9, 2007)

Im trying to start a clothing line using some of my designs and i need a service that will print quality on quality. im not to interested in the ususal hanes, american apparel. 

ive looked at some places such as raw tallent and like what i see..but i was wondering if there are others out there that good and mabe not as far as GA. (mabe something on the west coast)

let me know if anyones got any thing.

(and on a seperate note. i kinda, need some new stock vector like youworkforthem. i just found out they won't let users put it on shirts, and my heart was broken.)


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I always though American Apparel is rated pretty high. Do you have a particular high-end brand that you're looking at?


----------



## JJames (Mar 9, 2007)

i looked online at authentic pigment and saw what i like. but i never felt it. 
i wish i new the brands that big clothing companys use, like express, urban outfitters, or buckle.
and it may not nesesaraly be quality that im looking for but the feel. my definition of quality maybe different than someone else.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

JJames said:


> i wish i new the brands that big clothing companys use, like express, urban outfitters, or buckle.


It's very possible that those brands have their own custom blanks made.

What exactly are you looking for? For premium tees, I'd say check out Alt. Apparel, Continental, TQM Apparel, etc. It's best just to order some samples and do some testing, it's hard to tell without seeing the shirts in person.



JJames said:


> (and on a seperate note. i kinda, need some new stock vector like youworkforthem. i just found out they won't let users put it on shirts, and my heart was broken.)


Try GoMedia vector packs.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> ive looked at some places such as raw tallent and like what i see..but i was wondering if there are others out there that good and mabe not as far as GA. (mabe something on the west coast)


If you check your local yellow pages, you should be able to find many printers in your area that can screen print for you.

We tend to stay away from printer recommendations in this forum since many of our members are printers. We don't want to encourage self promotional posts (or spam).

You can post printing requests in the classifieds at TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board! or once you have 15 posts here you can post in our classifieds.


----------



## tees4all (Mar 27, 2007)

I use the authentic pigment and they are okay.... but I think over priced. HYP has some newer cuter items, but they run really small. My favorite for regular tees is the classic hanes beefy, they have the softest feel with a nice weight. I wish I could figure out who does the tees for the life is good line, I love those!


----------



## JJames (Mar 9, 2007)

i know about hanes and American apparel but I guess what I'm looking for is something that looks vintage.


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

You may need to look for shirts made with more polyester rather than 100% cotton or 50/50. More like 80/20 or 100% poly. They tend to get expensive, but American apparel has them.


----------



## Eyerish (Mar 20, 2007)

tees4all said:


> I use the authentic pigment and they are okay.... but I think over priced. HYP has some newer cuter items, but they run really small. My favorite for regular tees is the classic hanes beefy, they have the softest feel with a nice weight. I wish I could figure out who does the tees for the life is good line, I love those!


I just ordered pretty much the whole line from continental clothing to test samples....I will update you on what I think. From the pics...they seem to have exactly what you are looking for. Alternative apparel also has some good vintage cuts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JJames said:


> i know about hanes and American apparel but I guess what I'm looking for is something that looks vintage.


You should start buying samples from different companies to see if you can find one that you like. Some to try are:

AlternativeApparel.com
Article1.net
ContinentalClothing
theapparelagents.com
toppy-t.com
eternalapparel.net
ragingriverapparel.com
roochi.com


----------



## arniewolfe (Apr 9, 2007)

try waffo.com, they sell their own printed line and do wholesale as well, USA mfg right in CA. and are very soft and vintage fitting.


----------

